# Red Dot Sights



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

I have been considering a Red Dot sight and would like to hear your comments and recommendations before I go any further. I think if I do decide on a MOS sight, I will probably get a new Glock 17 MOS or Glock 34 MOS. I currently have a Glock 19 but it is not the MOS model. And I don't think I want to modified the slide on the G 19 for a red dot sight. I have seen several options using adapters for mounting a Red Dot sight but I haven't seen one I really like. 

Any comments or recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have used red dots on short range rifles, and they are fun, and an improvement over iron sights. But, when my keen eyesight deteriorated to the point that I couldn't see a 2" bulls eye at 50 yards, I went back to a 1-4x scope. I have never used one on a pistol, but if I did, I would probably go with a Burris Fast-Fire, in the ~$200 price range. It's a small reflex-type sight of pretty good quality, and the one I have has had no problem withstanding the recoil from a 20 gauge slug gun.

Personally, I prefer a Crimson Trace laser sight to a red dot (for a pistol). That allows for you to use your iron sights, in case the laser doesn't work. I have the CT on three subcompact pistols, and the batteries last a long time and the sight has been durable. But, I always assume that they won't work when I need them, to discipline myself to use the iron sights first, and the electric one if it does work. Of course, if you want it for something other than a self-defense pistol, this is not really a very important factor.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

I have installed a Spartan laser to my 9mm. It fits on the rail in front of the trigger guard, so underneath the barrel. No need to focus on anything but the laser reflecting off the target (open eye shooting made easier). However, target acquisition is more difficult. I'm still getting used to it so maybe it's a learning thing. I tend to use the iron sights to get the gun pointed in the right direction (on target) and then focus on the laser, good at the range but not so good if in a panic. If the battery dies??? A friend let me shoot a few rounds with his slide mounted red dot and it was ok. Better target acquisition for sure. He likes it and can use it well. I'm sure there will be better responses to your query. Enjoy your shooting.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I purchased a Sig P320 RX last year and love the Romeo 1 red dot that comes on it. Easy shooting with both eyes open and tall night sights co-witness if battery or optic ever fail. Very accurate and you can't beat the price... ready to go out of the box.























Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

